# Control automatico de ganancia



## ELI (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola a todos

necesito programar en matlab un control automatico de ganancia para un sistema pcm alguien tiene idea de como comenzar a hacerlo. Este control debe de ir despues del muestreo de nuestra seÑal de entrada

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## okulto (Abr 19, 2010)

Que es un sistema PCM?? aqui hay una pagina muy buena sobre control con matlab:

http://www.ib.cnea.gov.ar/~control2/Links/Tutorial_Matlab_esp/

Tambien seria bueno que nos dijeras que tipo de señal adquieres y por donde?
Y/o que nos hables mas sobre tu proyecto


----------

